# [SOLVED] Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi i am having problems with my wireless internet. I am using windows 7 64-bit OS and am connected to a WRG614v6 Netgear router. I will be on the internet and will have superb connection then my connection will drop, when i view the network it says that i have lost IPv4 connectivity. Pulling the power to my router then powering it on again fixes the problem for a hour or two but then connection is lost again.

Here is the readout when connection is stable

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kyle>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 18, 2011 1:45:08 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 19, 2011 1:45:08 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Kyle>
*
Here is the readout when connection is lost, the differences start at Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:* 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kyle>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.244.37(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Kyle>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

you appear to have lost a connection to the router 
is this the only device on wireless , if not do other devices lose connection ?

whats the make and model of the PC , an updated wireless driver may be available - i would update anyway 

also can we see an xirrus screen shot


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Do you need me to run connection or quality tests? Would you like the screenshot of when my connection is dropped or stable, or just the screenshot of the main page?


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Here is the screenshot. My network is Stimson. I have an ASUS notebook K40IJ/K50IJ it is at most 10 months old.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Are you able to connect the PC to the router by a cable ? if so does this disconnect 



> is this the only device on wireless , if not do other devices lose connection ?


can you answer please



> Do you need me to run connection or quality tests? Would you like the screenshot of when my connection is dropped or stable, or just the screenshot of the main page?


can we see when its all working correctly the following info 
ipconfig /all - the three PING tests and an xirrus screen shot 

then when it disconnects repeat all the tests and post back here the results


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

There are other computers on this network and all have the same problem, extremely slow to no connection when the network wasnt working hulu videos would not load and facebook took about a minute and a half to load with it working they all worked in seconds
Network IS Working ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 3:40:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 3:40:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ping Tests When Wifi IS Working


Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging google.com [74.125.224.84] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.84:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 45ms, Average = 39ms


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=198ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=224ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 111ms, Maximum = 224ms, Average = 173ms


ipconfig /all when connection is NOT working


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 3:25:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 3:25:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ping Tests

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging google.com [74.125.224.81] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.81:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 35ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 38ms


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 108ms, Maximum = 122ms, Average = 114ms

Hope this helps let me know if there are any other tests i need to run


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

the ping are all showing a good connection to the internet through out
But interesting the IP address has changed on the adapter 



> *Reported as working *
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 3:40:11 PM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 3:40:11 PM





> *Reported as NOT working*
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 3:25:05 PM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 3:25:06 PM


when you change from IP x.x.x.3 to x.x.x.7 also theres a change in xirrus and a NON-Broadcast strong signal appears and disappears 

The lease times dont make sense as the Not working is earlier than the Working - 

SO 

I wonder if its wireless interference and the adapter changing channels and then reconnecting (although its showing as channel 4 and that should not interfere with channel 11 - BUT there is a weaker signal on channel 11) 

log into the router and change the wireless channel to use channel 6 - see if that makes any difference

if you could repeat all the tests again - after changing channels - so ipconfig /all and Three Ping tests and Xirrus screen shots


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

The not working was earlier than the working because the connection failed then i did the tests, restarted my router so the connection worked again and then did the tests.

Tests results to follow in about 20 minutes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Oh - good that makes more sense excellent - i maybe offline (I'm in a UK time zone soon ) so may miss your post in 20mins - but i'll check this thread before i shut down for the night



> restarted my router so the connection worked again and then did the tests.


 Can you do the tests when working straight away - as restarting the router would possibly re-assign an IP address - so that is not the issue = but i would like to see if when the disconnection does occur if a new IP is assigned


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*



> restarted my router so the connection worked again and then did the tests.


 Can you do the tests when working straight away - as restarting the router would possibly re-assign an IP address - so that is not the issue = but i would like to see if when the disconnection does occur if a new IP is assigned

so tests when working and post starightaway - then wait for disconnection and then re test and save the results , in notepad or something - and then reboot the router to get back online and then post the disconnect results here


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Working Connection

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 5:10:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 5:10:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging google.com [74.125.224.81] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.81:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 29ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 37ms


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=136ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 112ms, Maximum = 136ms, Average = 119ms


Non Working Connection


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 5:10:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 5:10:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging google.com [74.125.224.81] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.81: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.81:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 39ms, Average = 33ms


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 106ms, Maximum = 110ms, Average = 107ms


P.S.

When i restart my router i do the tests then wait the hour for it to fail again as you can see from the timestamps from the 'working' screen shots clock in the corner


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

When i do log into my router internet IP address is set to 'Get Dynamically From ISP' Should i set this to 'Use Static IP Address' that should prevent the ip address from changing after i restart the router


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*



> When i do log into my router internet IP address is set to 'Get Dynamically From ISP' Should i set this to 'Use Static IP Address' that should prevent the ip address from changing after i restart the router


NO - thats referring to the Public IP address from the ISP you have and that needs to stay as is - you only use a fixed IP if you are paying for that service and theres no need for you to do that.

The IP that changed was provided by the router to your local network

and it does not matter if your local network IP changes when you reset the router - it only mattered if it changed when you did nothing 

looking at the latest information the IP did not change (and we know why it changed on the previous post now - as you reset the router - so thats was OK

Now - you have NOT lost connection according to the previous information - you are able to PING and get a reply from the internet using both an IP address and a name 

so something is giving you the impression it is disconnected when its not 
*What makes you think you lose the connection - what are the symptoms *



> There are other computers on this network and all have the same problem, extremely slow to no connection when the network wasnt working hulu videos would not load and facebook took about a minute and a half to load with it working they all worked in seconds


* can you be more specific - do other PCs lose the connection completely *

And the only way you can recover is to reboot the router - *is that correct*

at the moment I can not see anything wrong with the connection 

so please provide as much detail as possible about the other devices that lose the connection , * how are they connected by cable or by wireless or both * 

the channel 6 looks OK with that network - so i would leave that as set

if it was just the one computer with a problem - i would be suggesting , updating the adapter driver, checking the firewall , have you got a time limited security suite on the pc - like Norton, or mcafee and if you are using a different program for virus etc - then i would remove the timelimited firewall - but you need to use a removal tool - i can post that once I know what you have on the PC

If it disconnects all the PCs regardless of how they are connected - wireless or cable - 
I would look at doing a factory reset on the router - and then reconfigure - so make sure you know the settings 
if that still does not resolve , then update the router firmware 

*whats the make and model of the router* - do you have a separate modem if so whats the make and model of the modem 

as i say at the moment the test are showing a good connection 

as it disconnects within the hour , I would see if that happens when you connect the PC by cable to the router and repeat ALL the tests again and post here


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

I have a Netgear WRG 614v6 Router, connecting the router directly via ethernet cable has no effect when it goes down. The symptoms are
-extremely slow load times for example it took me 5-6 minutes of 'the connection timed out, firefox cannot reach the server to techsupportforums'
-pages on the internet will begin to load, but the load bar will not attempt to fill up just flash then dissappear and connections will time out. The thing is when i ping the various ip addresses they come up fine.
-A very strange one, i downloaded some updates for a game yesterday, i was able to download at 250kb/s but every webpage connection timed out or the server could not be reached. I stopped the download and tried again thinking it was because it was taking up bandwith and waited a minute but again i could not load web pages. Same with Xbox Live, i can play normally online but cannot watch netflix on xbox, or hulu on PC or view webpages.
-The connection will go down but the lower right hand corner will show me with full 5 bar connection, i will click it and diagnose the connection and get this message (screenshot 1) then the connection will fix itself half the time for a while until a yellow triangle will appear and when i view the connection, IPv4 connection will be lost .
-I honestly dont get it, i can download and play online but i cannot view webpages and the computer tells me the connection is fine but i know its not because it takes much to long to load pages, such as the 6 minutes it took me to finally go from clicking load for techsupportfuorum.com to it timing out, not reaching the server, then finally connecting and me being able to post. And then for no reason whatsoever my connection will restore to usual speed for a time then web pages will not load again


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

I asked a few questions in the previous post and made some suggests (most questions where highlighted to make it easier to answer) - would you be able to review all those questions and provide answers here please

I also made some suggestions depending on the answers to the questions
again would you list what you have done 

that would help a lot here

this sounds a little like a virus on one PC ?
have you run any upto date malware / virus checker 

what do you have installed 
I would suggest running malwarebytes Malwarebytes
and your updated virus checker


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Hello,

Looking at your post here, might be a smart idea to update your router's firmware to the latest that you may obtain from the Manufacturer's site. Use a wired connection to install the new firmware, follwed by a RESET to the factory default then reconfigure everything. DO NOT upload the previous router settings, start fresh.


> There are other computers on this network and all have the same problem, extremely slow to no connection when the network wasnt working hulu videos would not load and facebook took about a minute and a half to load with it working they all worked in seconds


Please keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

As i posted earlier i have a *Netgear WGR 614v6* router.
PS Sorry earlier posts had it listed as WRG not WGR

Other computers connected do lose connection, two laptops via wireless and one desktop via ethernet connection. web pages load extremely slow to not at all. I have Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware both come up clean.

The symptoms are the computers load web page extremely slow if at all, most often the page 'Oops! Firefox could not connect to...etc' IPv4 connection is lost when i view wireless connection status or it will show full connection but wont load pages. 

I had issues again today and pinged the ip addresses and got 100% packet loss, except for google, i redid the tests not a minute later and got 0 loss, this has happened several times today when connections got really bad they would fluctuate ever few minutes


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)


Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.83] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.83: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.83: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.83: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.83: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.83:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 29ms, Maximum = 33ms, Average = 31ms

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 106ms, Maximum = 109ms, Average = 107ms





Restarting the router works every time however occasionally the connection will pick up again and i will be able to go online before it drops, then it will be lost for some time then pick up again later.

If there is anything else i forgot please make a list so i dont overlook them


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Also my internet had an epic fail now so i ran more tests, restarted the router and did tests again, im in the process of upgrading firmware as i suspect it probabally never has been upgraded

Before restart/not working 
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 22, 2011 6:57:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 6:57:09 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

After restart/ working


Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging google.com [74.125.224.84] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.224.84: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.84:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 46ms


Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 104ms, Maximum = 106ms, Average = 105ms


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kyles-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4A-5B-39-39-85-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9903:d4d2:f4cb:f425%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 22, 2011 7:06:57 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 7:06:56 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236735446
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-4B-A7-3D-1C-4B-D6-99-5A-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5AA50957-5183-4CF7-BB74-A10125D95586}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C91D3EFE-927F-4D10-BD50-9BEF4A0CA1FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c56:37ab:bc76:cf9%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44708525-424B-4D51-AED1-917C701BB452}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Good idea and please do not forget to RESET the router to factory default as well, it might help.


> im in the process of upgrading firmware as i suspect it probabally never has been upgraded


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Ive reset the router, and held reset, and upgraded to the latest version of firmware, so far its been fine ill post back if there are more problems. From what ive asked, no one has touched the routers settings since it was bought...5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Hope that would fix the issue. Updating the router firmware is important and sometimes resolves most issues similar to what you're experiencing.


Stimson said:


> Ive reset the router, and held reset, and upgraded to the latest version of firmware, so far its been fine ill post back if there are more problems. From what ive asked, no one has touched the routers settings since it was bought...5 or 6 years ago.


Please keep us posted.


----------



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

Well id like to report that i havent had any issues with my internet save the occasional drop in connection but thats expected in a wireless internet service, no Comcast where i live  so id like to thank you two in all your help and effort Etaf and 2xg for this issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless connection keeps failing repeatedly*

That's great to hear. Perhaps the wireless drop issue is due to interference. You may change the Wireless Channel from your router, from your Xirrus snapshot, no one is using Channel 6.


----------

